# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون

## أحمد طه

*بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون (أول ترجمة عربية أمينة كاملة)
الخطر اليهودي و بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون
أول ترجمة عربية أمينة كاملة
مع مقدمة تحليلية في مائة صفحة
تقدير الكتاب وترجمته للأستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد
الطبعة الخامسة
1400هـ ـ 1980م
نحن اليهود لسنا إلا سادة العالم ومفسديه. ومحركي الفتن فيه وجلاديه”.
(الدكتور أوسكار ليفي)
تقديم
بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون
للاستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد
ظهرت أخيراً في اللغة العربية نسخة كاملة من هذا الكتاب العجيب: كتاب “برتوكولات حكماء صهيون”.
ومن عجائبه أن تتأخر ترجمته الكاملة في اللغة العربية إلى هذه السنة، مع ان البلاد العربية أحق البلاد أن تعرف عنه الشيء الكثير في ثلث القرن الأخير،وهي الفترة التي منيت فيها بجرائر “وعد بلفور” وبالتمهيد لقيام الدولة الصهيونية على أرض فلسطين.
ان هذا الكتاب لا يزال لغزاً من الالغاز في مجال البحث التاريخي وفي مجال النشر والمصادرة، فقلما ظهر في لغة من اللغات الا أن يعجل إليه النفاد بعد أسابيع أو أيام من ساعة ظهوره، ولا نعرف أن داراً مشهورة من دور النشر والتوزيع اقدمت على طبعه من تكاثر الطلب عليه، وكل ما وصل الينا من طبعاته فهو صادر من المطابع الخاصة التي تعمل لنشر الدعوة ولا تعمل لأرباح البيع والشراء.

ومن عجائب المصادفات على الأقل أن تصل إلى يدي ثلاث نسخ من هذا الكتاب في السنوات الأخيرة: كل نسخة من طبعة غير طبعة الأخرى، وكل منها قد حصلت عليه من غير طريق الطلب من المكتبات المشهورة التي تعاملها.اما النسخة الأولى فقد أعارني اياها رجل من قادتنا العسكريين الذين يتتبعون نوادر الكتب في موضوعات الحرب وتدبيرات الغزو والفتح وما اليها، وقد اعدتها إليه بعد قراءتها ونقل فصول متفرقة منها.
وأما النسخة الثانية فقد اشتريتها مرجوعة لا يعلم بائعها ما اسمها وما معناها، وقد ضاعت هذه النسخة وأوراق النسخة المنقولة مع كتب وأوراق أخرى اتهمت باختلاسها بعض الخدم في الدار.
وأما النسخة الثالثة وهي من الطبعة الإنجليزية الرابعة فقد عثرت عليها في مخلفات طبيب كبير وعليها تاريخ أول مايو سنة 1921 وكلمة “هدية” بالفرنسية Souvernir وكدت أعتقد من تعاقب المصادفات التي تتعرض لها هذه النسخ أنها عرضة للضياع.
والرجمة العربية التي بين أيدينا اليوم منقولة من الطبعة الانجليزية الخامسة، نقلها الأديب المطلع “الأستاذ محمد خليفة التونسي”،وحرص على ترجمتها بغير تصرف يخل بمبناها ومعناها فأخرجها في عبارة دقيقة واضحة وأسلوب فصيح سليم.
صدر المترجم الفاضل لهذا الكتاب الجهنمي بمقدمة مستفيضة قال فيها عن سبب وضعه ان زعماء الصهيونيين “عقدوا ثلاثة وعشرين مؤتمراً منذ سنة 1897 وكان آخرها المؤتمر الذي انعقد في القدس لأول مرة في 14 أغسطس سنة 1951، ليبحث في الظاهر مسألة الهجرة إلى إسرائيل ومسألة حدودها ـ كما جاء بجريدة الزمان ـ وكان الغرض من هذه المؤتمرات جميعاً دراسة الخطط التي تؤدي إلى تأسيس مملكة صهيون العالمية، وكان أول مؤتمراتهم في مدينة بال بسويسرة سنة 1897 برئاسة زعيمهم هرتزل، وقد اجتمع فيه نحو ثلثمائة من أعتى حكماء صهيون كانوا يمثلون خمسين جمعية يهودية،وقرروا فيه خطتهم السرية لاستعباد العالم كله تحت تاج ملك من نسل داود” ثم اجمل الأستاذ المترجم ما اشتملت عليه فصول الكتاب من شرح الخطط المتفق عليها، وهي تتلخص في تدبير الوسائل للقبض على زمام السياسة العالمية من وراء القبض على زمام الصيرفة، وفيها تفسير للمساعي التي انتهت بقبض الصيارفة الصهيونيين على زمام الدولار في القارة الأمريكية ومن ورائها جميع الاقطار، وتفسير الى جانب ذلك للمساعي الأخرى التي ترمي إلى السيطرة على المعسكر الآخر من الكتلة الشرقية، وانتهت بتسليم ذلك المعسكر الى أيدي اناس من الصهيونيين أو الماديين الذين بنوا بزوجات صهيونيات يعملن في ميادين السياسة والاجتماع.
وتتعدد وسائل الفتنة التي تمهد لقلب النظام العالمي وتهدده في كيانه باشاعة الفوضى والاباحة بين شعوبه وتسليط المذاهب الفاسدة والدعوات المنكرة على عقول ابنائه، وتقويض كل دعامة من دعائم الدين أو الوطنية أو الخلق القويم.
ذلك هو فحوى الكتاب وجملة مقاصده ومراميه، وقد ظهرت طبعته الأولى منذ خمسين سنة، ونقلت من الفرنسية إلى الروسية والانجليزية فغيرها من اللغات، وثارت حولها زوابع من النقد والمناقشة ترددت بين الآستانة وجنيف وبروكسل وباريس ولندن وأفريقية الجنوبية، وشغلت الصحافة والقضاء ورجال المتاحف والمراجع، وصدرت من جرائها احكام شتى تنفي تارة وتثبت تارة أخرى، ثم اختفى الكتاب كما قدمنا ولا يزال يختفي كلما ظهر في احدى اللغات.
ويتقاضانا انصاف التاريخ، أن نلخص هنا ما يقال عنه من الوجهة التاريخية نقداً له وتجريحاً لمصادره، أو اثباتاً له، وترجيحاً لصدقه في مدلوله.
فالذين ينقدونه ويشككون في صحة مصادرة يبنون النقد على المشابهة بين نصوصه ونصوص بعض الكتب التي سبقت ظهوره بأربعين سنة أو باقل من ذلك في أحوال أخرى. ومنها حوار بين مكيافيلي ومسكيو يدور حول التشهير بسياسة نابليون الثالث الخارجية، ومنها قصة ألفها كاتب الماني يدعى هرمان جودشي ضمنها حواراً تخيل أنه سمعه في مقبرة من احبار اليهود بمدينة براغ دعي إليها مؤتمر الزعماء الذين ينوب كل واحد منهم على سبط من اسباط إسرائيل.
ويعتمد الناقدون ايضاً على تكذيب صحيفة “التيمس” للوثائق بعد اشارتها إليها عند ظهورها اشارة المصدق المحذر مما ترمي إليه.
أما المرجحون لصحة الوثائق أو لصحة مدلولها فخلاصة حجتهم أنها لم تأت بجديد غير ما ورد في كتب اليهود المعترف بها ومنها التلمود وكتب السنن اليهودية، وغاية ما هنالك أن التلمود قد أجملت حيث عمدت هذه الوثائق إلى التفصيل والتمثيل.
ويقول الصحفي الانجليزي “شسترتون” A.K.Chesterton في مناقشته للكاتب الإسرائيلي لفتوتش Leftwich أقوالاً مختلفة لتعزيز الواقع المفهوم من تلك البروتوكولات، خلاصتها أن لسان الحال أصدق من لسان المقال، وأن مشيخة صهيون أو حكماء صهيون قد يكون لهم وجود تاريخي صحيح، أو يكونون جميعاً من خلق التصور والخيال، ولكن الحقيقة الموجودة التي لا شك فيها أن النفوذ الذي يحاولونه ويصلون إليه قائم ملموس الوقائع والآثار.
قال في المجموعة التي نشرت باسم “فاجعة العداء للسامين” ان المارشال “هايج” سمع باختياره للقيادة العامة من فم اللورد “ورتشليد” قبل أن يسمع به من المراجع الرسمية وان بيت روتشيلد خرج بعد معركة واترلو ظافراً كما خرج زملاءه وأبناء جلدته جميعاً ظافرين بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية، وأنه لا يوجد بيت غير بيت روتشيلد له اخوة موزعون بين لندن وباريس وبرلين، وبدا كلامه قائلاً: “انني من جهة يبدو لي أن البروتوكولات تستوي روحياً على نفس القاعدة التي استوت عليها فقرات من كتاب التلمود تنزع إلى رسم العلاقات التي يلتزمها اليهود مع عالم الامم أو الغرباء، وانني من جهة أخرى لا اعرف احداً يحاول أن يزعزع عقائد اليهود في دينهم الا كغرض من إغراض التبشير العامة، ولكني أعرف كثيراً من اليهود الذين يعملون على تحطيم يقين الأمم بالديانة المسيحية”.
ونستطيع نحن أن نضيف إلى قول شسترتون أقوالاً كثيرة من قبيلها وفي مثل معناها واستدلالها، فهذا الدولاب الهائل الذي دار على حين فجأة من الآستانة إلى أمريكا إلى افريقية الجنوبية لتنفيذ البروتوكولات شاهد من شواهد العصبة العالمية التي تعمل باتفاق في الغاية،أن لم تعمل باتفاق في التدبير، وهذه الثقة التي تسمح لصعلوك من صعاليك العصابات أن يهدد سفير الولايات المتحدة ويكلفه أن ينذر حكومته بما سوف يحل بها إذا خالفت هوى العصابة، شاهد آخر من شواهد تلك السطوة العالمية التي تملي أوامر على الرؤساء والوزراء من وراء ستار، وهذه الشهوة “العالمية” التي يلعب بها الصهيونيون لاغراء ضعاف الكتاب شاهد آخر من شواهد أخرى لا تحصى، فلم يترجم كتاب عربي قط لكاتب تناول الصهيونية بما يغضبها في وقت من الأوقات.
ولست أذهب بعيداً وعندي الشواهد من كتبي التي ترجمت إلى الفرنسية والانجليزية، ونشرت فصولاً منها في مجلات مصر وأوربا، فقد توقف طبعها ـ بعد التعب في ترجمتها ـ لأنني كتبت واكتب ما يفضح السياسة الصهيونية.. وقد تحدثت إلى فتاة من دعاتهم في حضرة صديق بقيد الحياة فجعلت تومئ إلى مسألة الترجمة، وتسألني سؤال العليم المتغابيء “عجبي لمثلك كيف لا تكون مؤلفاته منقولة إلى جميع اللغات”.
سألتني هذا السؤال وهي فيما أظن لا تصدق أن الشهرة العالمية على جلالة قدرها شيء نستطيع أن نحتقره إذا قام على غير اساسه وأصبح ألعوبة في أيدي السماسرة والدعاة، فقلت لها: “انبلوتارك قد سبقني إلى جواب هذا السؤال”.
فعادت تسأل: “وماذا قال؟” قلت: “روي على لسان بطل من ابطال الرومان أنه سئل:لماذا لا يقيمون لك تمثالاُ بين هذه التماثيل؟ فأجاب سائله: لأن تسألني سؤالك هذا خير من أن تسألني: لماذا اقيم لك هذا التمثال؟”.
وأغلب الظن بعد هذا كله على ما ترى ان البروتوكولات من الوجهة التاريخية محل بحث كثير، ولكن الأمر الذي لا شك فيه كما قال شسترفيلد: أن السيطرة الخفية قائمة بتلك البروتوكولات أو بغير تلك البروتوكولات.
عباس محمود العقاد
رابط التنزيل
Download
كلمة السر هي dvd4arab

*

----------

